# What did you get from Maidstone?



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lol well in the end I did go...5 hour journey in total.
Bought a tremper albino male for £10: victory:


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a handsome little striped Gargoyle Gecko baby and the OH picked up a Cobalt blue


----------



## helen_s (May 24, 2009)

i bought 2 female geckos, a normal i think and another one which was pink and yellow lol, no idea of the morph just bought the colours i liked


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

CreepyCrumpet said:


> I got a handsome little striped Gargoyle Gecko baby and the OH picked up a Cobalt blue


Awesome, I love gargoyle's, only saw cresties though...There was lots of inverts.


helen_s said:


> i bought 2 female geckos, a normal i think and another one which was pink and yellow lol, no idea of the morph just bought the colours i liked


That's the way:no1:


----------



## fatcat (Aug 24, 2008)

thought the show was good, i picked up an albino royal :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet, I think the only albino I saw was a stunning high contrast one...Was that it?


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

i got 20 pinkies, box of locust and new glass door sticky handles........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh and on way home picked up an 09 male spider royal! (not from show!)


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I got a female 08 gargoyle










and a little baby dal buckskin










and the boyfriend got 2 normal female royals:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely, I must get myself a garg.
I just realised I saw you:lol2:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

I got 2 teeny tiny baby cresties im unsure of morph atm because im not to good with crestie morphs i just know my leo morphs lol. I just bought the ones i liked like i did with my male i already have, lets just pray my newbies turn out to both be females.Then i just bought the usual gear like heat mats etc....

Was pretty good, was my birthday friday so i had quite a bit of spending money and my dad bought me 1 of the cresties and both setups so had a really good time as usual


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

got some frozen mice, bog wood, crickets and my 9 yr old got a normal leopard gecko (£10) and some meal worms.


----------



## jabbawockymark (Aug 2, 2009)

i got this burm at the show not sure what sort of burm she? is


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks normalish

I got a snow corn and a western hognose \o/ and some frozen mice and a few bits and bobs

My brother now wants a bunch of animals from going there :lol2:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

we picked up a hypo pastel boa and an adult female boa...both of which were booked before the show, got aload of viv building bits mind.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We picked up a RAPTOR male and an Enigma het eclipse / Talbino female Leopard gecko.

No pics yet till they settle a little though


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a Spur Thighed Tortoise from Paul.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i only got some info.

had some good chats with people and saw a lovely python that very nearly swayed me from my desire to get a lizard! the python was a bit of a character and kept trying to escape his box... i stroked its nose through a small hole in the lid.

the amount of colour variations on leos was staggering for a newbie such as me. my favourite though is the 'normal'! got details of a few breeders who had some.

pretty good for my first show, nice to see what's available. there wasn't much equipment, but i guess it's a breeders' show. it would have been nice to get more info on vivs, fittings etc.

nice to see so many people with similar interests too!


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

There was a man called Mathew there who builds all his own Vivs and Glass Tanks. He does this as his main business. I will see if I can get you his number if you like?


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

gtm said:


> I got a Spur Thighed Tortoise from Paul.


Ah you lucky thing, we saw those and thought they were beautiful! Would have so desperately loved to have got one, but we don't have grass in our back garden yet! My 4 year old would have given up his bedroom and all his toys to get one apparently! ;-)


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought far too much! I came home with 3 Leopard Geko's and 4 corn snakes. No photo's yet as have only just got them all housed and tucked up for the night. Let them settle before making them pose! 
Amongst other adhoc supplies we managed to come home with a 'tree' from Borneo and a huge piece of bark. All we need now is the Partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Utter Nutter said:


> There was a man called Mathew there who builds all his own Vivs and Glass Tanks. He does this as his main business. I will see if I can get you his number if you like?


01933356894 - custom aquaria. I was working on his stand also, i had a purple hawaiian lei around my neck... couldnt miss me really.

Also bought me a mojave Royal.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Utter Nutter said:


> I bought far too much! I came home with 3 Leopard Geko's and 4 corn snakes. No photo's yet as have only just got them all housed and tucked up for the night. Let them settle before making them pose!
> Amongst other adhoc supplies we managed to come home with a 'tree' from Borneo and a huge piece of bark. All we need now is the Partridge in a pear tree!


Oh i know where you can get 1 of those at a good price :lol2:


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, I am sure we spoke, but I dont remember the purple lei 
Good vivs though and a lot of help and info given with no pressure to buy. 
Will be in contact when I know what is up with all our snakes.

Got a pair of hortulanus. Almost took my OH's face off when I took them out when we got them home. (And they were cold.) Not looking forward to dealing with them when they are warm and hungry!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I got me these :mf_dribble:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/369144-new-royals-maidstone-show.html


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

I got a pair of bci's


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought a pulse stat from that Dave bloke wearing a purple hawaiian lei...

That was it, was tempted by a couple of things, but nothing really made me pull any money out.


----------



## rumplesnakeskin (Aug 22, 2009)

Got two new corns. Must say the Gekos looked really good on the list for the future maybe Donnie.


----------



## Aconite (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are the little ones. 
Thanks to Guy Pettigrew. (Again! Seems I get all my snakes from him.)


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i got a 09 bell albino leo very pretty and also a male 09 brb also gorgeous.x


----------



## angel brooks (May 6, 2009)

well we got a normal royal now called eddy lol , and a hognose with a deformed tail who we named stumpy lol wicked day/show:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Fluffygirl said:


> Ah you lucky thing, we saw those and thought they were beautiful! Would have so desperately loved to have got one, but we don't have grass in our back garden yet! My 4 year old would have given up his bedroom and all his toys to get one apparently! ;-)


As long as you've got dirt in your garden you'll be fine - grass aint necessary. 

Engaging little brutes aren't they??? :mf_dribble& were being sold at an astonishing price:no1


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

incrisis said:


> I bought a pulse stat from that Dave bloke wearing a purple hawaiian lei...
> 
> That was it, was tempted by a couple of things, but nothing really made me pull any money out.


Luton Dave:lol2: It's about time he got another Lei don't you think Terry?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I got myself a mouse catcher for £5 from the table in the middle so i can catch the family of mice which have moved into the roof space of my perfectly insulated shed. Had to convert the shed when i started breeding cocokroaches as my missus doesn't understand me. Never mind its probably the best shed in the world. 

I am gunner see if i catch the blighters tonight and tempting them with a bit of macvities Ginger cake.


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

gtm said:


> As long as you've got dirt in your garden you'll be fine - grass aint necessary.
> 
> Engaging little brutes aren't they??? :mf_dribble& were being sold at an astonishing price:no1



Unfortunately we only have paving stones and gravel in the back so not suitable, we are looking at having it changed tho, so fingers crossed! 
Shocked with the price of them, and they all looked so healthy & active!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic show!!once again!! My other half and I bought, 4 female geckos and 1 male, male and female BRB's, a corn, 5 heat mats, bark, hides, incubator,gut loader,tree vines my god the list is endless!!I know I spent to much money so wont be eatting for a month!!:lol2: definately worth it thou!! bring on the Portsmouth show!!I say!!:2thumb:

Well done organisers:no1:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fluffygirl said:


> Unfortunately we only have paving stones and gravel in the back so not suitable, we are looking at having it changed tho, so fingers crossed!
> Shocked with the price of them, and they all looked so healthy & active!


They did look fantastic. I had enough for one but it just didnt seem like the right time to get one.

Maybe for my lads birthday one year...


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

I bought a snail.......


----------



## Katfish (Jul 18, 2009)

I picked up a 2 year old female BOSC very nice girl but very snappy and whippy but will tame her in time


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Only 3 

Lovley buckskin hondie juvie
hatchling aurora house snake
het albino grey banded 

Good show had a lovley time as usual was lovley catching up with the usual lot  
Paula


----------



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

A tub of Phoenix worms for my Beardies :lol2:
Was after a 4ft Viv and cabinet, but saw nothing that really impressed.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> 01933356894 - custom aquaria. I was working on his stand also, i had a purple hawaiian lei around my neck... couldnt miss me really.
> 
> Also bought me a mojave Royal.


I saw you! you probed my new jungle for me 

Cheers again.


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

2 beardie's and a royal, plus load'sss of bit's of decor to go in the viv's :2thumb:

Had a lovely day


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I got..... 2 waterbowls. :2thumb:



gtm said:


> I got a Spur Thighed Tortoise from Paul.


Was that the bigger one in the tub to the right?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in terms of what there was, it was the worst show i have ever been to, there wasnt much choice of anything at all, which was great for me selling corns lol..
overall, the parking was great, the venue was perfect and very cool (not hot), which was nice. there was a lot of interest i just didnt have the right snakes for everyone, so i think this time people went to buy rather than chat as i usually find with uk shows.
i guess nothing can be done about what people took, maybe its a long way for the northern breeders?, maybe they are all waiting for doncaster?..
overall tho it was probably the best experience of a show i have had in the uk, altho i didnt sell a massive amount personally.. but it was a good day


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I got nowt apart from some lurverly cash!.

Many thanks to all who purchased runners vents handles glass hinges etc!, hope your builds go ok.

Show had quite a few more tables than last time and will be back at the next one.

BIG thanks to all the organisers for their hard work, was a well laid out event plenty of room very well oranised and ran smooth as silk.

See you at the next one! :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'd like to do this one again for sure..


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I didnt go in the end as my little boy was poorly, but my OH was there with a shopping list of things to look out for and came home with cute baby mexican black king snake and a house snake:2thumb:


----------



## BluesBoo (Jul 17, 2009)

For Hel and I it was our first show and we had a great time! Bought more than we planned to.... 1 male boa (very pale colouration) and 2 female corns, 1 x Ghost poss het motley and 1 x Anery het hypo poss het motley,and loads of decorative items like hides, waterbowls, java wood, mini rubs and a new viv!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

It was great, thanks to all the organisers and sellers.... only one thing wrong.... needs a bigger hall so more sellers can fit in!!! :no1::no1::no1:

We also went to the pub afterwards and made some new friends.

All in all a great day. :no1: 10/10


----------

